# New Background for Argus Monitor



## inkarnate (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey people. Wondering if anyone knew anywhere on the Gold Coast or in Brisbane that sells the Universal Rock backgrounds. I'd like to have a look at one before spending the money. He previously just had a laminex backdrop that he made short work of lol.

Cheers


----------

